# My gold Spilo



## shiznick (Mar 31, 2003)

FANG!!!!!!!!! as my dad calls it. 6" and doing well. Want to sell for $65. I only have a 10 GAL for it and it deserves bigger. Please E-Mail me at [email protected] for any questions.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice gold


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very nice spilo.

Lucky Luciano, I had a tough time removing my eyes from your avatar.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

It's 2 of the best stars also one of my Fav pic's the other one i wanted would not be allowed both naked and having some fun!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> It's 2 of the best stars also one of my Fav pic's the other one i wanted would not be allowed both naked and having some fun!










 oh god, please stop!







drool.

Sorry shiznick. We're messing up your thread. That spilo really is quite nice.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Sweet fish man

MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice Spilo man!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

awesome spilo!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice spilo.. has great looking scales..by the way do you have your fish in the bathroom?looks like a bathroom towel in the back


----------



## shiznick (Mar 31, 2003)

no lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glad you can make it here ShizNick.. its me "Alboogie" from PFish.









Like I said before, nice Spilo!!! Would love to get it from you, if I didnt have 2 Rhoms already..

Also try posting this in the Buy and Sell Forum.. you'll have better luck there..


----------

